# Top-tube Protectors



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Call me trendy, call me hipster. It's fine.

But, having switched to track drops and only taping the bottom, I've already put a ding on one side of my top-tube and now I long for one of these protectors I see around. But searching this interweb thingy I can't seem to find them anywhere but freshtripe which is in the UK it seems.

Does anyone have any links to US sites or know of any shops that carry these things? I would be very grateful to have someone to ask questions of.

Another problem I have is that the ones that I have seen are for 1 in top tubes and the top-tube on my Capo is a bit larger than 1 inch. Will the 1 inch versions stretch around it somehow (I doubt it) or am I going to need a one off custom dealie. If so, any idea who would be good at it. Perhaps a tailor could stitch one out of leather or something along those lines.

Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

kashimax, any of the track shops ought to have it (business, american, bikebiz, trackstarnyc, bikecult, etc)... or a bmx pad... or pipe insulation & duct tape. maybe also check the resource sticky


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

R.E.Load sells them and will custom make them in your choice of color and fabric. Good people, too.

https://reloadbags.com/bags/list.php?t=accessories










The site says steel bikes only but they could probably tell you if it will fit your bike.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I must be stupid. I look through these sites and I can't seem to find them listed anywhere although some don't have a particularly well organized inventory.

All I want is a simple, white, top tube protector. Help...


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*Roach pad would work.*

Though made for mountain bikes, these Roach top tube pads would work.

http://www.roachclothing.com/Products/Protection/Frameset/index.htm

I have one I have never used but I just tried it on my Cannondale Badboy and it fits just fine but is too large for my Kona Paddy Wagon, so no problem with your Capo.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Unsolicited opinion. . .*



MisterC said:


> . . .having switched to track drops and only taping the bottom, I've already put a ding on one side of my top-tube and now I long for one of these protectors I see around.


. . . I would rather wrap my bars than wrap my top tube. Just sayin'. . .


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I hear ya, I really do. It's just, well, I really like my bars like this. The track type grips and all. I just like it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I used two strips of fairly thick yet supple leather.First on wraps the tube twice, and is temporarily taped in place. The second strip wraps once and is laced on the bottom. It looks good to me. Matches the saddle.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

OK. Well, here is another idea: http://yhst-84224226242177.stores.yahoo.net/toptupr.html. This one is only for 1" TTs, but the idea would be pretty easy to adapt.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> OK. Well, here is another idea: http://yhst-84224226242177.stores.yahoo.net/toptupr.html. This one is only for 1" TTs, but the idea would be pretty easy to adapt.


looks to be exactly what I did. any good hobby shop will have the leather


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

http://velo-orange.com/toptupr.html

or

http://www.bike-central.com/list_hardware.php?type=track_components&subtype=miscellaneous

no need for those full length bmx top tube foamy things.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

A layer of old inner tube, two layers of bar wrap, cover with electrical tape... you can get white at any hardware store. Budget and looks good.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I'll probably try 4 of these before I settle on what is best. Any other suggestions are welcome as these are all good.

Thanks!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MisterC said:


> I'll probably try 4 of these before I settle on what is best. Any other suggestions are welcome as these are all good.
> 
> Thanks!


A piece of PVC tubing. - TF


----------



## Eyestrain (Oct 6, 2005)

Get some pipe insulation from home depot for a couple bucks. Go to a fabric store and pick out a pattern that you like and get some velcro strips. If you have a mom, give her the dimensions and have her sow you one.


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

I used the clear PVC on one bike, and leftover leather bar wrap on another. The clear PVC is by far the easiest and cheapest.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What diameter PVC are you using?,.,, It's a great idea..


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

I believe mine is a 1" ID. There's a gap in it, but for about a buck a foot, I can live with it


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

I squeezed a Reload top tube pad on my Capo. The Velcro closes about half way. I use 3 of those plastic zip tie things to keep it on though. I jsut covered them with some pipecleaner to give it some colour, heh. I got bored with the black silver look I had when I first got it. 














I had some inner tubes covering it at first. Then I decided to buy some clear tape and wrap the whole frame and get a top tube pad.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> What diameter PVC are you using?,.,, It's a great idea..


Just get the tubing that has the ID= diameter of your top tube. - TF


----------



## DY123 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Top Tube Protectors*

It's not PVC tubing you want......It is Vinyl tubing. It is clear and flexible. I've used it on a show bike while having the top tube clamped in a bike work stand. 

It works well but the Kashimax ones with the spring steel inside are very very nice. I would always vote for those. You can usually get one at a small fixed gear type store. A little pricey but worth it. Try www.businesscycles.com

In this photo you can see the vinyl one under the work stand clamp and the Kashimax one.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I went ahead and threw some pipe insulation and electrical tape on there. Cheap. I got enough insulation to replace it 6 or 7 times over. It isn't _the_ most attractive thing in the world but I probably could have been more patient putting the tape on.

I almost went with the leather but I have been caught in the rain on more than a few occasions not to mention I sweat all over it on my trainer and I didn't think it would hold up too well.

As far as buying the made units, maybe later. They seem nice but they aren't made for my bike and it's fun to figure this stuff out on your own.

Thanks for all your help! and I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

the rain hasn't hurt my leather, I oiled it well, then waterproofed it.....I mean it's not a saddle...

rain doesn't hurt cows....and they get all sweaty too....so, no real changes....

besides, when it looks like crap, you replace it.....I got nothing invested in it, I had the leather...and as for waxed thread....dental floss....


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*Here are some other top tube pads*

Saw these on another site. http://www.yancopads.com/homepage.html


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Several spins of wasted innertube and two cable ties. Extra points for having an old patch showing.


----------

